# Pigeon nest with mite infestation



## mkhichi (May 23, 2018)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and new to this situation I am having. One and half month ago pigeons made nest on my balcony under the plastic stool. Female laid two eggs and after few days eggs hatched. Baby pigeon grew day by day. I put the webcam under the stool to monitor. After about 20 day I saw they were itching a lot and zooming the camera I could see mites moving on their bodies. Now those two babies have fledged but before they fledged mama pigeon had laid another two eggs in the same nest and sitting on the. She also started itching. I ordered the natural spray non pesticide to control the mites. I have tried to clean the nest and sprayed three times when pigeons are not in but the problem is still there and whenever I watch she is itching.
I think pest are breading inside the nest. I was thinking of removing the eggs and nest then cleaning and washing the area and placing the new nest and placing the eggs on it at the same place but clean nest.

I will appreciate if anyone can advise. I think if it is left like that hatch-lings wont survive. 

Thanks
Afzal


----------



## mkhichi (May 23, 2018)

Please help


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm sorry for your troubles. I'm new to this too and have a pigeon nest and this is exactly the situation I'd like to avoid. I hope this forum will provide you with the help you need.


----------



## mkhichi (May 23, 2018)

Thank you so much John. Hope somebody will help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can use a mite and lice spray from the pet store, but I like Permethrin powders. You could try to remove the nest and put down clean nesting materials and replace the eggs, but that may make them abandon the nest. Your spraying the nest may have knocked the bug numbers down, but without being able to spray or powder the parents, you aren't going to be able to get rid of the bugs. They are on the birds too. Without being able to also spray or dust the parent birds, they will just reinfect the nest eventually, and pass bugs on to the babies. Hard when they are wild birds as you can't treat them.


----------



## mkhichi (May 23, 2018)

Thank you Jay for your advise. I will keep spraying the nest and will try to spray the parents through the holes when they are sitting inside.

Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That won't help. It will probably just scare them away. You need to get under the wings and tail well.
Maybe setting up a bath close by and add some borax to the water. Maybe they will use it and it will help with the bugs.


----------

